# Trump Again / infectious disease



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Trump: 'Infectious disease is pouring across the border' | TheHill

Trump is right. There will be multiple plagues. Bevause it is true, there will be a big stink


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

As much of a liberal as he is in many aspects he is starting to say a lot of the things many have been screaming about for years but have been ignored. If he keeps it up and the 2-3 canidates I like drop out I would probably be willing to support him despite how much of a side show he is. At least he has a pair of balls and aint afraid to use them!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

You have to admit. Trump is a piece of work, and he is the antithesis of "politically correct".


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't decide whether the Donald is trying to help the republicans or the democrats in this presidential election. 

He can't really want the presidency - he would have to give up control of his businesses. 
He is too used to saying what's on his mind without real consequences.
He is a successful businessman but the leader of a republic?? 
If he surrounded himself with the right people it might be OK but I doubt he would do us much good over a 4 year term.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, it would be tough for Trump to rise to the level of Obama or G.W. or Slick Willie or Carter. :-?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At least GW new to let the military handle the two wars won while he was in office. He was a great commander in chief - at least from my point of view.

He didn't put a lot of time or effort into the business at home but then that is not rare.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not think he could be any worse than Carter or Obama. Like him or not I like what he has to say. Long time politicians are not discussing real problems, let alone solving them in America's favor.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I was quite pleased with GW's first term. But most of his second term was a disaster. 

I've always believed that GW caved in to the nonstop media and liberal criticism bombardment, and in his second term, he either capitulated to the left, or he just ducked for cover.

Unlike ANY liberal President that I know of, GW was a good MAN, a God-fearing MAN, and a man who had a big heart. And those sort of traits just don't fit very well in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, right now Trump is saying what he thinks everyone wants to hear and there are no real consequences yet. It's early. But, I am thinking he is more of a side show at this circus then anything else.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Immigration policy is so screwed up I don't believe the current buffoons in either "party", are capable of, nor want to fix things.

We as a nation have regressed. Remember Ellis Island? Soon as you got off the boat you had medical screening. 

Now Barry just wants to relocate them as quickly as possible, spreading any diseases they may harbor, and put their children right into school with citizens kids: no medical screening whatsoever. Barry is a CHUMP, who hates America.

Another good point by Trump.

P.S. Bring back IKE's "operation *******". It was a HUGE SUCCESS back in the 1950s and had CRIMINAL ALIENS going home on their own. IKE was the LAST president who gave a damm about America


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I figure Trump's a business man, me made his money by making the right decisions, by putting the right people in the right positions. Business is not like the government where money keeps rolling in no matter how stupid you run it. In business, you keep making stupid mistakes, then soon you'll be out of business.
I'm not sure about Trump, if I support him or not for Prez, but I'll say this, I like a person who tells it like it is, and isn't worried if it's "pc" enough for everyone or not.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like his no nonsense, tell it like it is approach. It will get attention for sure. We shall see if he is viable or not in the coming months.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Trump says what the others know to be true, but will not say.
Why? Because they all need money to run.
Trump does not.
Is he viable and /or serious? Remains to be seen.
I like what he says!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm solidly behind everything Donny says so far, but him being a serious contender...Doubtful. But maybe he'll get some of the GOP presidential wannabee's talking about things that matter. And that's a good thing. Enough of the Gay marriage and rebel flag nonsense.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

He will energize the conservative base...well what's left of it anyway.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is another fine example of ICE and one of Barry's "dreamers".......

Cops refuse to give him to ICE: Deported SIX TIMES, illegal nearly kills woman, 2 children in DUI crash | BizPac Review


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah they can't pick up a joint seller without killing him, but this outhouse nugget is a show pony and makes regular people mad - telling


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Any toddler can call a square a square. I'd rather nominate my cousins toddler then any of the buffoons running currently, its been a long time since someone really made me think they could change our current path.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

PaulS said:


> At least GW new to let the military handle the two wars won while he was in office. He was a great commander in chief - at least from my point of view.
> 
> He didn't put a lot of time or effort into the business at home but then that is not rare.


Not really as there was a lot of political correctness involved into the equation more times then not regarding ROE in Afghanistan and Iraq. If you served a tour you know what I am talking about. Ill admit he was the best CIC we have had since Reagan.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Here is another fine example of ICE and one of Barry's "dreamers".......
> 
> Cops refuse to give him to ICE: Deported SIX TIMES, illegal nearly kills woman, 2 children in DUI crash | BizPac Review


Here in Texas that don't even make the news it happens so often...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just don't like the way the left (through the media) is making it look like everyone is against Trump. I know Trump isnt hurting but I wish there were a way to show some people in this country agree with him.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Years ago i voted for Ross Perot....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wasn't it RN that said infectious diseases being brought into this country was one of her major concerns?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ebola.

I also think Trump is giving bad odds for any conservative getting elected.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

CDC Official Calls Obama Worst President

I believe they distance their selves before the outbreaks. They have not been so outspoken before and obola was a fiasco. They have militarized their selves in law and capacity and so want to establish "ah gee we told ya so" and separateness from the administration who signed their power papers anyway ie blame diffusion.
Doesn't matter so much I guess as getting ready best you can and just one more iron affirmation that you need that war remedies bucket as much as the dried stroganoff and breakfast items. Florida and texas seem likely hot spots.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Trump will make the rino's talk about things that they wish not to.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I just don't like the way the left (through the media) is making it look like everyone is against Trump. I know Trump isnt hurting but I wish there were a way to show some people in this country agree with him.


It's the game the liberals have been playing for years, they own NY and Hollywood, which means they own most of what people see and hear in the media. They belittle any conservatives, while praising all the Obamas and Hillarys of the world.
IMO, 99.98% of everything wrong with our country was/is due to the constant brain washing of the people for the last 40 plus years by liberal Tv and movies. Oh yeah, while I'm on my soap box, lets not forget the liberal teachers from K-garden thru college doing their part too.


----------

